# Post your favorite aquascapes



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm picking up a 90 gallon in the next few weeks and have spent endless hours browsing through aquascaping photos.

If you guys have any favorites please post them as inspiration! 


















This one would probably be a ton of maintenance but looks amazing


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

here's a few hundred more you can check out lol :
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/plan...ol-aquascapes-some-vids-added-9-3-12-a-10153/


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Pretty cool with what you can do with some wood, rock, moss, and a little bit of java fern. Those are easy to maintain scapes too.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

What do you think they do for the backgrounds that simulate sky with sun?


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

For the background.. i'm guessing a frosted semi translucent vinyl with a light behind it.

Diztrbd1 - thanks for the link!


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

shift said:


> For the background.. i'm guessing a frosted semi translucent vinyl with a light behind it.
> 
> Diztrbd1 - thanks for the link!


Looks like we need to set up a group buy


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

You should be able to get the frost film at any window tint shop. I believe it made by 3M. Could also do a rgb led strip for even coller custom color effects.

I still think i'm going to try a black window tint "limo" tint in the back of the tank. Dark backgrounds seem to make the colours pop a little more.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Will you still be adding a light behind it?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

this one is probably my favorite:










and another one I found very interesting:


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Reckon - I may try backlighting it and see how it looks but ill probably stick to a nice slick semi reflective black background.

That first one is amazing! where the heck do you find big cool root structures like that


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol I know right!! I wish I knew, was the look I wanted for my 75. Now I have a 125 I want to try it with, but finding the right wood is definitely hard.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Well if you have enough random pieces I'm sure you can combine them to make it look like a root structure.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Those look awesome but as Diztrbd mentioned before its hard to find the right wood. I've still yet to find trunks that stretch the whole 18" depth of my 50gal tank. Found one at 14" from IPU last fall though...


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I agree, considering the ease of access and building i'm thinking of modelling the next tank off one of these 2:









- What kind of wood or twigs would they have used as the tree trunks? Thats a ton of moss! anyone have a ton for sale? 









Probably the easier one to build providing you could find enough aquarium safe sticks to tie together and create creepy trees
Is this just standard driftwood or what kind of wood did they use?


----------



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

There's a lady in Vernon that I got my java moss from, gorgeous stuff. She gave me a huge ziploc bag full in trade for a couple fish, but I think she also offered to sell it for $5.. I had to toss most of it, sadly! I'll see if I can find her contact info for you..


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Covertune - If you find her info please message it to me. I would love to get as much as i can.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Any listings of the flora in the pictures you posted?


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking for nice pieces of driftwood? Check out your local lakes and rivers. Small trees that have been washed off the bank make awesome pieces for scaping like the 3rd pic in post 13 and some of them upside-down will do the scape in the last picture. Otherwise a number of branches ziptied or screwed together will work as well


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Is there any issues with using random riverside wood in the tank?


----------

